# Different at any rate.



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

But handy.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

T. Edison the 3rd


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

No. 1 give new meaning to the expression "Paper Cut".


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

tomp913 said:


> No. 1 give new meaning to the expression "Paper Cut".


Yeah. I saw John Heisz experiment with using just paper to make a blade that he showed cutting through 1/2" oak on a table saw. Looks like this guy used thin cardboard. It still amazes me that either one would cut. Maybe something to keep in mind if you need a really fine cut on something.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The execution of the ideas was interesting.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Different covers it.


----------

